# Port Mansfield 5-14 to 5-21



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

Last sunday me and 2 friends left friendswood on our trip to Port Mansfield for some long needed fishing. Part of our goal was to find some fish for the J.P. Griffon tourney that was the 19th and 20th. I just finished up my sophmore year at texas state and was away from the coast for way too long. We arrived to my uncle's bay house about midnight after driving through some of the worst weather i've ever driven in for almost 4 hours. The first day didn't start out as i had planned about an hour in to fishing i snapped my american rodsmith rod trying to get my lure out of some grass. The other guys were catching a few fish but i wasnt having much luck. So then a little later on we were down in the east cut and some pelicans were diving on some bait on the drop off. So i made a long cast and one of the pelicans got caught in the line. By the time i broke the line i only had a few cranks of line left on the spool. I couldn't slow down the pelican to try and retrieve the hook, not in the 30 mph wind. Luckily, since it was my only remaining rod, i had some line in my box so i re-spooled and got back to fishing. A little later on in the day we found some birds working some tailing reds and i had my fly rod with me so i got excited. After catching 2 decent reds, i waded up to the next group and made a pretty good cast but once again, i hooked a bird. At this point i was pretty mad and was convinced it wasnt my day. I got this one unhooked safely and flew away unharmed. It was almost dark but we wanted to make another quick drift before we went in. About my third cast, i hit the top of my fly rod and snapped off the tip. After that i said lets go in, and we did. What a day.

Luckily, the week got better as it went on, and it turned out being a lot of fun. We caught a lot of fish and just had a great time. I think i caught 6 or 7 reds on a fly through out the week. Big trout was a 25 incher that my buddy caught which didn't have a tail. Would of been close to 27.

So, we had our spots and were ready for the tourney. First wade stared out pretty good, caught 2 24 inch reds and a keeper trout which took a little pressure off but we were looking for bigger ones. Then, i got dropped off at a spot i hadn't really fished before and was a little skeptical. It started out slow as i waded over to the spot and once i got there it was on. I caught and released close to 15 mid size keeper reds. It was a blast. Then it happened. I set the hook on what i thought was just another red but then the surface exploded with whitewash. I saw silver. I was thinking nice trout and started to baby him. It got closer and i saw it had a yellow tail and i was like what is that...a jack?? Nope it made one more nice run and then i saw the racing stripe. SNOOK! I didn't know what to do, so i called my partner over there since he had a net and netted the 26.5 in snook. I was pumped it was my first snook. Next cast, a nice flattie. I was thinkin could this get any better? Yes, a few cast later i caught a 19 inch trout. Grand Slam. All in one wade.

It was a great week spent with some good friends. The fishing in Port Mansfield isn't what it used to be, but there is no other place in texas that i would rather fish. Pictures to come.


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

*pics*

pictures


----------



## texpescador (May 4, 2006)

Congratulations on your slam, that's a feat that that most of us will never be able to boast. Very nice snook! Nice to hear about the sideliners in Mansfield. I can't wait till I'm able to fish there again, it's a beautiful area of the Texas coast to fish.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great report. Beautiful snook! Is that a wall hanger? I think if I caught that baby it would be at the taxedermist just for bragging rights.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

I'am going this weekend, can't wait.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Now that's a stringer to be proud of. Congrats.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice report. just curious, I never caught a snook what do they taste like?


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice report and a heck of a catch. It doesn't get any better than that. Beautiful snook!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Snook*

Did you plan on grilling, frying or mounting that snook?



whaler76 said:


> Last sunday me and 2 friends left friendswood on our trip to Port Mansfield for some long needed fishing. Part of our goal was to find some fish for the J.P. Griffon tourney that was the 19th and 20th. I just finished up my sophmore year at texas state and was away from the coast for way too long. We arrived to my uncle's bay house about midnight after driving through some of the worst weather i've ever driven in for almost 4 hours. The first day didn't start out as i had planned about an hour in to fishing i snapped my american rodsmith rod trying to get my lure out of some grass. The other guys were catching a few fish but i wasnt having much luck. So then a little later on we were down in the east cut and some pelicans were diving on some bait on the drop off. So i made a long cast and one of the pelicans got caught in the line. By the time i broke the line i only had a few cranks of line left on the spool. I couldn't slow down the pelican to try and retrieve the hook, not in the 30 mph wind. Luckily, since it was my only remaining rod, i had some line in my box so i re-spooled and got back to fishing. A little later on in the day we found some birds working some tailing reds and i had my fly rod with me so i got excited. After catching 2 decent reds, i waded up to the next group and made a pretty good cast but once again, i hooked a bird. At this point i was pretty mad and was convinced it wasnt my day. I got this one unhooked safely and flew away unharmed. It was almost dark but we wanted to make another quick drift before we went in. About my third cast, i hit the top of my fly rod and snapped off the tip. After that i said lets go in, and we did. What a day.
> 
> Luckily, the week got better as it went on, and it turned out being a lot of fun. We caught a lot of fish and just had a great time. I think i caught 6 or 7 reds on a fly through out the week. Big trout was a 25 incher that my buddy caught which didn't have a tail. Would of been close to 27.
> 
> ...


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

not sure how im going to cook it yet but they are supposed to be some really great eating fish. i really want to get a mount of it but dont know if i have the money right now, it would have to be a replica if i did.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

That's pretty dern cool!

Congrats.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Yes, its legal but is it the right thing to do*



whaler76 said:


> not sure how im going to cook it yet but they are supposed to be some really great eating fish. i really want to get a mount of it but dont know if i have the money right now, *it would have to be a replica if i did*.


What you should have done was let that fish go after taking some pics of it. Those fish are not very abundadnt and are trying to make a comeback on the Texas coast. That is one reason why the regs are so tight on keeping one. 
It looks like from the pics you had plenty of fish for some fillets.

Alright, now all of you can bash the hell out of me for it. I don't care; I feel pretty strongly on this.

Laters


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

wheres my popcorn


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Popcorn/extra butter


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Yal don't need popcorn. Conway needs to abide by the forum rules. NO BASHING REPORTS. Get it?


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*Was not a bash*



FishinChick© said:


> Yal don't need popcorn. Conway needs to abide by the forum rules. NO BASHING REPORTS. Get it?


Just trying to educate the young fisherman.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Should have let FC proof read yore educational post... LOL
She can see educational value where there is none!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Angel hurry up with that popcorn! LOL

BTW Nice catch!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

lol. He never has taken me up on my offered editing services. Fishing reports are not the venue for educating those who have not signed up for class.


The Marshall said:


> Should have let FC proof read yore educational post... LOL
> She can see educational value where there is none!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Just trying to educate the young fisherman.


you earned a promotion


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Conway, please save your ethics for the fish you catch and the threads you start.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Robo,
I disagree with the mods on this one. That Snook should have been conserved!

Biggie


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

drop it guys! It's done! 


Nice catch amigo!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

biggie, same goes for you and everyone else. Your version of ethics does NOT belong in another persons reports. Start your own thread. I am really getting tired of the constant "you should have done this" thread hijacking in reports. Start your own thread if you wish, but don't do it here or in a reply to someone elses.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

mont, I'll try to do that but I find it somewhat unnerving coming from a conservationist like yourself. I believe reprimands should come through pms. Jumping on the thread agrivates the situation.

Biggie


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Robo made the first jump, so PM him. Conservation begins at home, with posting pics of your own conservation, and setting the example. Bashing another man is not the way to do that, and I am tired of seeing it over and over and over.


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

Believe me i believe in conservation and let a bunch of fish go through out the week cause i didnt need to keep many. We could of limited on redfish pretty much every day we were there but didnt see why we should keep that many redfish. I know the story behind snook and how they are making a comeback and kept the snook originally to take pictures when the boat came back to pick me up. When i got back to the boat i was discussing it with the other guys and decided to keep it. If the tpwd believed it would help the snook population to not keep any at all there wouldnt be a slot and bag limit for them. This is one of the only reports ive posted on this website mainly for the fact that it seems like anyone who has a good day of fishing gets bashed for the number or size of the fish they keep. If you disagree you dont need to say anything at all.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice report and congrats on an awesome snook...Don't let the haters keep you from posting. If it is legal then shut the HECK UP!!! If you don't like it then get involved and get the laws changed but don't bash.


whaler76 said:


> If the tpwd believed it would help the snook population to not keep any at all there wouldnt be a slot and bag limit for them. This is one of the only reports ive posted on this website mainly for the fact that it seems like anyone who has a good day of fishing gets bashed for the number or size of the fish they keep. If you disagree you dont need to say anything at all.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great catch young man. Had I caught that snook, it would have been in a frying pan.
Not on the wall, and not released.
Ask TP&W how many snook survive in their gill net surveys.
I was told by a tp&w gill netter( he didnt have the appearance of a game warden) , almost everything short of a redfish is dead when they get there to check the net.
Including some monster trout.............Now that is a waste, conservationist.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Beautiful catch and great report, keep the reports coming, and don't let idiots that think their conservationist stop u from posting reports and keeping your legal catch. If I caught that snook I would have definitely have kept and put him on the wall. As for u bashers keep your comments to yourselfs.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Greenage*

Well if nothing else comes of this besides a great picture and a few fillets and an adventure. You'll probably get a bunch of greenage out of it.

L8tr.



whaler76 said:


> Believe me i believe in conservation and let a bunch of fish go through out the week cause i didnt need to keep many. We could of limited on redfish pretty much every day we were there but didnt see why we should keep that many redfish. I know the story behind snook and how they are making a comeback and kept the snook originally to take pictures when the boat came back to pick me up. When i got back to the boat i was discussing it with the other guys and decided to keep it. If the tpwd believed it would help the snook population to not keep any at all there wouldnt be a slot and bag limit for them. This is one of the only reports ive posted on this website mainly for the fact that it seems like anyone who has a good day of fishing gets bashed for the number or size of the fish they keep. If you disagree you dont need to say anything at all.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Congrats on the 4 fish slam....Awesome...great pics too....

My wife and I are planning on heading way way south next month in hopes of hooking some snook...


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Great report and nice fish, congratulations on your slam, that is quite an accomplishment.

("No comment" on keeping that fish per forum rules.)


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nice grand slam, fella! Here's your certificate for the stringer slam shown. Jerry


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Would anyone pay some money to put Robowader in a dunking booth and have some shots at soaking him?


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice slam whaler. A keeper snook, flounder, red and a flounder is likely to be a feat none of the "conservationists" passing judgement on you have accomplished to date.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I'm out of rep right now J but that's pretty dang funny. Good to see ya this weekend.


InfamousJ said:


> Would anyone pay some money to put Robowader in a dunking booth and have some shots at soaking him?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Yeah but we're gonna have to figure out to put a glass wall between him and the chunkers so they don't just fork up the money to beam him in the head with the ball. LOL

So who wants a shot at dunking robowader? lemme know... I can set it up this Saturday. LOL


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*I got a $5!*

I'll through in a $20 if it's rocks. J/K LOL


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Nice Snuuuk!*

Whaler,that was a hell of report.Don't let the screwballs keep you down.I am sure it was jealosy that I am feeling too,that led to the knit picking!Save your $ and get the whole dam slam mounted,you never know, if it will ever happen again.I may have missed it but "what did ya catch the snuuuk on"?(THATS WHAT EL ROBALO CALLS EM)ha!ha!Check his member, he is a snuuuk catching fool!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

nice fish larry, im proud of you...lol


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Awesome report!*

You can bet I'd of done the same. Congrats! Guy


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Check out the greenage*

Major spike in your greenage population!!! LOL


----------



## Snagged (May 21, 2004)

Great report.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*5 reddies later..........*

I guess I deserve the dunk'n booth.......



InfamousJ said:


> Would anyone pay some money to put Robowader in a dunking booth and have some shots at soaking him?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice catch man! I lived in miami on the beach and caught many a snook--30-38" and they fight like bad dogs! GOOD SLAM! And they eat soooo good!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

SWEET! nice catch


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Quit Crying for Greenies Robo.

Biggie:biggrin:



ROBOWADER said:


> I guess I deserve the dunk'n booth.......


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Roflmao !


----------

